# Heat Stirp



## bama29fan (Jun 22, 2009)

can a heat strip be added to a ducted AC unit that has the wall thermostat. i dont think it can but just wanted to make sure.


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

It depends on whether the wiring is in place in the main unit on the roof. I have a Coleman 15,000 unit and I looked inside the unit and saw the plug for the heat strip so I decided to try it. Then I tried it but it did not work and it turned out that despite the plug being in place there were no wires to run it.

If you are wired in the main unit and the appropriate wires are also connected to the thermostat (also with a heat/cool switch) then I was told (by my local RV service shop) that it would work.

Good luck


----------

